
Microplastics found in human stools for the first time (2018) - LinuxBender
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/oct/22/microplastics-found-in-human-stools-for-the-first-time
======
tracker1
It's looking like a very large problem... It's definitely in the seafood.
Garbage should _NEVER_ have been just dumped into the waters... There's plenty
of land for managed landfills that work much better.

I'm not against plastics, but some decisions are just plain stupid.

~~~
paganel
Many “managed landfills” are not that particularly well-managed and said
plastics infiltrate the ground-water, which then make their way into rivers,
which then make their way into the sea/ocean.

~~~
mistrial9
I suspect this varies highly with the jurisdiction, and the ownership's
management of the site.

------
perfunctory
> “more than 50% of the world population might have microplastics in their
> stools”

> “The smallest microplastic particles are capable of entering the
> bloodstream, the lymphatic system, and may even reach the liver,”

Sometimes I wonder what will kill us first - climate change or toxins.

~~~
doctorcroc
No need for dichotomy here. Both types of pollution (heat trapping molecules
and plastics) are waste from a consumption culture that doesn't think long
term about material life cycles. When we make progress as a species, we will
realize that all environmental impact is interrelated and needs to be assessed
well before we "move fast and break things"

~~~
WorldMaker
Right, the likely answer is _both_ will kill us, and many of these things seem
to be correlated in so many ugly ways.

Let's not forget also that Plastics are "cheap" to consume precisely because
they originate as by-products/waste-products of fossil fuel consumption. One
consumption problem indirectly produces the other.

------
kevin_b_er
In this we will need regulation to prevent the lazy from destroying the
environment and possibly poisoning all of us. These microplastics are becoming
an increasing problem. It stems from lack of responsibility in the preserving
the commons.

------
AstralStorm
Congratulations, you've found something. Now, show us any convincing analysis
that it is a problem. Preferably an RCT or similar analysis with control
group. This will be extremely tricky to test, you'd need essentially people
isolated from modern world.

------
chupa-chups
I can't believe this (the "first time" part), since microplastics are used in
many cosmetic products for years, including tooth paste:

[https://www.mcsuk.org/downloads/pollution/positionpaper-
micr...](https://www.mcsuk.org/downloads/pollution/positionpaper-
microplastics-august2012.pdf)

------
koosnel
Question. Is there any researh that show negative health effects on humans
with micro plastics in their stool?

~~~
koosnel
I didn't have time to read the article.

